# Hand over checklist



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi
Tomorrow is handover day for our hobby 750
Can anyone point me to a checklist to use prior to accepting the van
I thought I downloaded one a few months back but I can't seem to find it.

There is a job for a wet afternoon on a soggy campsite re organise my directory structure
Altair


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

it is still in the download section:

Handover Checklist <<<,

Mike


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just take your time checking it over and DON'T be rushed. I usually take a mate who checks as well. When your are excited you tend to get blinkered and can miss loads. Another person not excited can find things you can't (if that makes sense??) 
Make sure they have done any outstanding snagging list you gave them and that all accessories are included. 
Go with the view that you need to find fault and I can guarantee you will.
Good luck.
Johnny F


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks
Printed it out ready for tomorrow
We are taking two grown up sons to check what we miss and also to help remember any explanations given.

If we think of any extra items we will add them to the list

Altair


----------

